# Using Baby Clothing as Dog Clothing?



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Someone told me that they use baby/ toddler shirts and sweaters for their little dog, and it's cheaper then buying clothing made for dogs. Has anyone done this? Does it work? 

:redface:


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Yup, all the time...


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Buster has no need to use clothing for warmth but I do occasionally stick a tshirt on him for different occasions. 

When Buster was a puppy he wore an extra tshirt from the preschool my youngest was attending. Staff, kids and parents got a kick out of him matching the kids. Only lasted a couple weeks before he outgrew that shirt. No pics of this one unfortunately. 

When he was around 18 months old he needed to go out. It was raining and I had just put Frontline Plus on him so really didnt want him getting wet. No coat for the still growing monster sized puppy, so I improvised and used a mens XXL raincoat.










More recently Buster joined the girls and I for "Unity Day"

No more kids clothes, though. He now wears a mens XXXL shirt.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

LuvMyAngels said:


> Buster has no need to use clothing for warmth but I do occasionally stick a tshirt on him for different occasions.
> 
> When Buster was a puppy he wore an extra tshirt from the preschool my youngest was attending. Staff, kids and parents got a kick out of him matching the kids. Only lasted a couple weeks before he outgrew that shirt. No pics of this one unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Your furkid is gorgeous! and this will definitely save me a lot of money. I found a sweaterjacket at Joe Fresh that I think would look great. Thanks!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I used 18 month old baby onesies for Alannah when she got spayed to cover her incision instead of putting a cone on her. Just had to make the arm/leg holes a big bigger and cut a hole for her tail  

So yes, it's possible, just be careful that the arm holes aren't too tight, since they aren't actually made for the shape of a dog's legs.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> I used 18 month old baby onesies for Alannah when she got spayed to cover her incision instead of putting a cone on her. Just had to make the arm/leg holes a big bigger and cut a hole for her tail
> 
> So yes, it's possible, just be careful that the arm holes aren't too tight, since they aren't actually made for the shape of a dog's legs.


I'll try measuring and going up a size if need be.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

nemefeme said:


> Someone told me that they use baby/ toddler shirts and sweaters for their little dog, and it's cheaper then buying clothing made for dogs. Has anyone done this? Does it work?
> 
> :redface:












Yep. My 25lb 18" Rat Terrier wears 18-24 months  And he wears a lot of clothes, because he is ALWAYS cold.

There's also this baby sleeper.










There is no functionality in that. Just lots of hysterical giggling.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

That picture of bug just kills me!! 

I have patterns for dog clothes and in them there is a pattern for converting kid sweaters into dog sweaters. It doesn't look too hard. I imagine the instructions exist on google somewhere too!


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Yep. My 25lb 18" Rat Terrier wears 18-24 months  And he wears a lot of clothes, because he is ALWAYS cold.
> 
> There's also this baby sleeper.
> 
> ...


O.M.G. .... that sleeper... <3


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

nemefeme said:


> Your furkid is gorgeous! and this will definitely save me a lot of money. I found a sweaterjacket at Joe Fresh that I think would look great. Thanks!


Thanks. Being able to use mens shirts instead of having to shop for "dog clothes" means I can afford to include Bus in whatever "wear x color" activity the girls have going on. The kids always get a kick out of it and people generally find him more approachable when he's wearing a silly tshirt. Buster loves to be loved and usually gets excited to put on one of his shirts...it means we're going somewhere where he'll be pet. As long as he enjoys it I'll keep dressing the big guy up. 

One more word of caution...
Watch the length of the tshirt/sweatshirt with boy dogs. Their clothes can get really gross if they're even just a tiny bit too long (I use a rubber band or elastic hair tie to hold Busters shirts out of the way).


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

nemefeme said:


> O.M.G. .... that sleeper... <3


She's a really amazingly sweet, good natured, long suffering, tolerant dog with a fantastic sense of humor. 










She bounces off the WALLS, even at nearly 6, but she's incredible.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep! 12 month fleece with zipper ... coat/hoodie!  $3.00 at a thrift store.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> Yep! 12 month fleece with zipper ... coat/hoodie!  $3.00 at a thrift store.


What size is that sweater? he looks about the same size as jack.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

nemefeme said:


> What size is that sweater? he looks about the same size as jack.


That is a size 18 month. Eddee is 15 pounds. He is a Schnauzer mix.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Perfect. It's cute but I'm really looking to keep his stomach and legs (at least two of them) clean.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

I think its wrong..
Sure... Roxxie looks great wearing high heels and a G-string!
but , Its impracticle ...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

nemefeme said:


> Perfect. It's cute but I'm really looking to keep his stomach and legs (at least two of them) clean.


I bought this one mainly for car travel. He has a real sweater that allows him to go potty without any issues. LOl!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Roloni said:


> I think its wrong..
> Sure... Roxxie looks great wearing high heels and a G-string!
> but , Its impracticle ...


Hehehehe! I am just retired, getting old, and keeping myself amused!


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Hehehehe! I am just retired, getting old, and keeping myself amused!


I have contemplated the thought of retirement..outside of the USA..
Thailand..


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Roloni said:


> I think its wrong..
> Sure... Roxxie looks great wearing high heels and a G-string!
> but , Its impracticle ...


Of course you think it's wrong, look at your dog. I couldn't get Rambo to wear a sweater if I had him sedated. He'd never look at me again. Jack just gets dirty EVERY time we go out, and if I get his hair cut I want to keep him warm and cleaner.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Not exactly baby clothes, but my wife decided Esther's double coat wasn't warm enough in the winter, so she got her this pink fleece at a thrift store.

Esther was not happy about it.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

My dogs hate clothes...no way would they ever agree to wear them. I do get "baby safe" stuffed animals at yard sales and thrift stores for the BC mix. She loves stuffed animals and destroys them after carrying them around for a few days. The ones for babies (that don't have rattles or anything inside) are also safe for her, as they have no plastic eyes or noses for her to pull off and swallow. Once she tears a seam open to start removing the fluff, I can throw that one out and hand her a new "baby", since they are only costing a dime or a quarter a piece.


----------

